# hello to all



## Poshul (Feb 15, 2005)

just taking the sage advice of the forum

I come from Delaware and go to a private highschool, our theatre is underfunded and our dimmers are crud, (handouts gladly accepted :wink: )


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2005)

hey welcome to controlbooth.com!

You sound like you are in a situation not too much unlike the situation we are all in! Alas, we all live through it and make the best of it (and yes, I did just use the word Alas in context!).

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
-the Official Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## avkid (Feb 16, 2005)

to quote a song "we could all use a little change" Welcome to Controlbooth.
-the OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (I am always part 1)


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2005)

can I be part 2.7182 then? 

(kudos to the first person who can tell me what that number is!)


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 16, 2005)

_e_....


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes Brian, great job... now tell everyone what _e_ is. (if you can... if you cant dont worry about it)


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 16, 2005)

e being euler's number.

Sum of the infinite series

1/0! + 1/1! + 1/2! + 1/K!

Base of the natural log

Only expression whose derivative is itself (d/dx e^x = e^x)

Derivative of ln(x) is 1/x, only log where this works

those are the facts i can think of at the moment


----------



## ccfan213 (Feb 17, 2005)

Peter said:


> (and yes, I did just use the word Alas in context!).quote]
> 
> 
> alas a lass is what i lack i lack a las alas a lack.
> ...


----------



## Dan-Greaves (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome to the crew!


----------



## Peter (Feb 17, 2005)

hey! Math is your friend!!! (dont worry, it just gets more FUN (not sarcastic) as you get into higher maths (up to Calc 2 anyway, which is where I am)) There comes a point where all the stuff you do before calc or precal becomes like learning the ABCs and then you get to calc and these other maths and everything fits into place, and if you have a good teacher, you can see how math fits into EVERY part of your life! It's good stuff! 

Random example: Over the next few days we are working on a problem involving the weight of a tank of water that is leaking (or draining water into an onstage rain system) over time, and how much work it takes to lift this tank as it's draining. So would anyone like to know how to figure out how much counter weight you have to provide to lift this, and how much weight you would need to remove from a counter weight system to keep it balanced through the whole draining time? 

Ok, ya that is a fairly random example, a bit more practical one involves how hard your gas pump in your car has to work as the gas gets lower and lower in your tank. (these are just two examples from the fluids and work section we are on right now)

Math Is FUN!!!!


----------

